# Lighting in a 29g



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Lately I have been turning my previously unplanted tanks into planted and have really enjoyed the process. I have a 29g that is next on my list! Despite a few hardy plants surviving in it, it's lighting system is really crap. The hood has a max of 20w, so it's not even getting 1 watt per gallon  Unfortunately, as a student, my funds are somewhat limited 

So basically... I am just wondering what my options are in terms of upgrading the lighting. I realize it will probably cost a little but am hoping someone may be able to suggest a more cost effective avenue then buying a hood and lights out of an LFS 

Thanks!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some options on a tight budget....you can build a new hood with 2 or 3 spiral flourecent bulbs, for a 29g it would probably cost you around $50 thats for the 3 pack of bulbs, wiring,plug and bases...alternatively you buy a used coralife 65w pc fixture which will cost you the same and look alot better. To upgrade lighting can be expensive at first but maintaining the fixture annually meaning changing the bulb yearly will be around $15. So if you want to upgrade lighting unfortunately there is no real shortcut where you would save lots....


----------

